
Horns are growing on young people’s skulls. Phone use is to blame - ronakmpatel
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/06/20/horns-are-growing-young-peoples-skulls-phone-use-is-blame-research-suggests/
======
chupa-chups
[https://outline.com/apyVxK](https://outline.com/apyVxK)

------
nuna
the title is a bit sensationalist no?

~~~
elvecinodeabajo
You're totally right.

